# Last snow



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

two of the trucks, not pictured are the 04 F-150 with the snow blowing crew and a 94 F-350 mason dump


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

something about two superduty's with plows on em that just does it for me...

Nice trucks and pics


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

Gotta love fords..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Got any pics of the half ton and the dump?...and what years are the powerstrokes?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice trucks. I like the black one.


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

BladeScape;751165 said:


> Got any pics of the half ton and the dump?...and what years are the powerstrokes?


Black one is 2004 with the 6 liter first year they came out and i have had no problems whatsoeverwith it.. 155 on it now

White 2000 with the 7 liter and a 2 inch lift kit

Black 150 is a 2004 (will get a pic) 5.4 liter

Mason dump is a 1994 with the 7 liter (will get a pic)


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice looking trucks!


----------



## hvphotog (Dec 19, 2008)

gkm;753388 said:


> nice looking trucks!


Thanks Bladescape


----------

